# UK Travel Ban



## Clic Clac

France is to ban ALL UK travellers from Saturday due to Omicron.

Compelling reason, not including tourism or business, will be required to enter.


----------



## BackinFrance

Will be required to enter what?


----------



## Clic Clac

BackinFrance said:


> Will be required to enter what?


France 😊


----------



## BackinFrance

Doesn't make sense that they are REQUIRED to enter France, surely you mean they are allowed to.


----------



## Clic Clac

Clic Clac said:


> *Compelling reason*, not including tourism or business, *will be required to enter.*





BackinFrance said:


> Doesn't make sense that they are REQUIRED to enter France, surely you mean they are allowed to.


*They* are not required to enter. In fact they won't be allowed to enter.
A "compelling reason" is what is required.

For travel in either direction.


----------



## BackinFrance

Best to follow the French news on this. Only those who a compelling reason (as per the previous list of compelling reasons) will be allowed to enter.


----------



## EuroTrash

It's simply back to banning non-essential travel, isn't it? Nothing new about it, we've been here before. As I recall it was introduced at pretty much exactly the same time last year.


----------



## BackinFrance

Except that Omicron is exploding in the UK.


----------



## EuroTrash

BackinFrance said:


> Except that Omicron is exploding in the UK.


This time last year it was Delta that was exploding in the UK.
Plus ça change....


----------



## BackinFrance

Well, the restrictions this time are much stricter if you care to have a look <snip> and Omicron is much more transmissible and younger people are more impacted.

Comes into effect on Saturday BTW.


----------



## ToulouseRob

Do you have a link to anything other than press reports? I saw a reference to a press release but can't find one.


----------



## BackinFrance

Only via FB and on French TV, but I really haven't looked elsewhere. I'll see if I can find something now. Hopefully it will be on the government website. 

Have to admit I had been avoiding the French news because of all the stuff about the Presidential election.


----------



## Clic Clac

BackinFrance said:


> *Best to follow the French news on this.* Only those who a compelling reason (as per the previous list of compelling reasons) will be allowed to enter.


I got my news from the French government spokesman, Gabriel Attal.
I think he's French. 




EuroTrash said:


> It's simply back to banning non-essential travel, isn't it? Nothing new about it, we've been here before. As I recall it was introduced at pretty much exactly the same time last year.


Yes, but there are probably a lot more people who have made Christmas arrangements this year, especially as everything was cancelled last year.


----------



## ToulouseRob

BackinFrance said:


> Only via FB and on French TV, but I really haven't looked elsewhere. I'll see if I can find something now. Hopefully it will be on the government website.
> 
> Have to admit I had been avoiding the French news because of all the stuff about the Presidential election.


I don't think the websites have caught up. I've looked at the usual suspects without success. Perhaps they are waiting for the formal meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Bevdeforges

ToulouseRob said:


> Do you have a link to anything other than press reports? I saw a reference to a press release but can't find one.


I think this was just announced this morning. It generally takes a little bit of time before these things get posted to the official government sites. But they had said yesterday that "additional measures" would be announced at the end of the week. This may have been what they were referring to.


----------



## BackinFrance

It's on the ambafrance website, I couldn't copy the link but perhaps someone else would be kind enough to do so.


----------



## EuroTrash

BackinFrance said:


> Well, the restrictions this time are much stricter if you care to have a look <snip> and Omicron is much more transmissible and younger people are more impacted.


OK, but as I recall the restrictions last Christmas were about as tight as they could be without infringing human rights. France even made a special dispensation for Brits doing a last minute flit across the Channel to beat Brexit, because without that, they wouldn't have been able to make their move because most of them wouldn't have qualified on any other grounds.


----------



## ToulouseRob

BackinFrance said:


> It's on the ambafrance website, I couldn't copy the link but perhaps someone else would be kind enough to do so.


Thanks BiF. There's this:








[COVID19] Conditions de déplacement entre la France et le Royaume-Uni


Consultez les mesures mises en place et les conditions de déplacement entre la France et le Royaume-Uni.




uk.ambafrance.org


----------



## BackinFrance

ToulouseRob said:


> Thanks BiF. There's this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [COVID19] Conditions de déplacement entre la France et le Royaume-Uni
> 
> 
> Consultez les mesures mises en place et les conditions de déplacement entre la France et le Royaume-Uni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uk.ambafrance.org


That's it, scroll down and there is a last minute update.


----------



## ToulouseRob

BackinFrance said:


> That's it, scroll down and there is a last minute update.


Yep, found it. I must have missed it earlier.


----------



## BackinFrance

ToulouseRob said:


> Yep, found it. I must have missed it earlier.


Well I think a lot of people could miss it because you have to scroll past the restrictions that are currently in place.


----------



## SPGW

Any sources recommended for definitions of “compelling reason”?
No pedantry please: the OP is _obviously_ talking about entry of people from UK to FR ( and by extension, similar concerns in the opposite direction). Also, it is obvious that “compelling reasons” are a condition for these movements.
For example: how to know in advance of arranging non-reimbursable travel and 6 months accommodation for a pre-arranged internship on which depends a course of study, that it meets the criteria as “ compelling”?


----------



## SPGW

Ok found it: “liste des motifs impérieux” in the link above!!


----------



## conky2

Compelling Reasons in English for those of us that find it easier.......

Under the new rules imposed by France for travellers arriving from the UK, there is a list of "compelling reasons" needed to justify a trip.
A statement from the French prime minister's office lists them as:

Being someone working in the land, maritime and aerial transport sectors
French citizens with wife/husband/partner and their children
EU citizens with wife/husband/partner and children who have a main residence in France, or are in transit to a main residence in a country of the EU
Citizens from outside the EU who have a resident permit in France or a long-stay visa, with a main residence in France
British workers from the public sector such as border guards or customs officers
People working for the Channel Tunnel
Travellers in transit for less than 24 hours in French airports' international zones


----------



## Bevdeforges

From the English language site of the France Diplomacy website: 








List of compelling reasons for travel to/from "red" countries


List of compelling reasons for travel to/from red countries To a “red” countryFrom a “red” country Foreign nationals returning to their countries. (…)




www.diplomatie.gouv.fr





And the key points from the same site on the UK restrictions:


> All travellers aged 12 and over, from the United Kingdom, regardless of their vaccination status, must:
> 
> • Provide proof that they have one of the pressing grounds for travel. *Tourism and business travel are not pressing grounds for travel;*
> • Present upon boarding a negative result of a PCR or antigen test taken less than 24h prior;
> • Register before departure on the digital platform éOS-COVID;
> • Self-isolate upon arrival in France in the place of their choosing. This self-isolation, following the receipt of a prefectoral order generated on the digital platform éOS-COVID, could be lifted 48 hours after arrival in France if a negative result of a PCR or antigen test is provided. Checks will be conducted to ensure that these measures are properly implemented.


----------



## Mirage123

Hi guys, following the announcement of the travel ban, I just wanted to get your opinion on whether I can still make it back to the UK for Christmas and then return to France based on my situation.

I'm a UK national with a French long-stay visa and working in France on a CDI (so for all intents and purposes, I'm a resident).

To leave France for the UK, one of the compelling reasons is being a UK national. I obviously tick that box, plus the website with the French restrictions says that they will not refuse a foreigner trying to leave France to return to their country of origin, but cannot guarantee they will be allowed back.

To return to France, one of the compelling reasons you can use is showing you're a French resident, or have a long-stay visa and live in France. Again, I tick that box, plus I can show them my work contract and the fact I have a CDI for good measure.

So assuming I have done all the covid tests and everything else too, I should be fine, right? Has anyone spotted something I've missed? 
There's a line on one of the French government websites that says the compelling reasons cannot be used for touristic or business purposes. However I think the 'being a UK national wanting to return to the UK' trumps that, and then when I return to France, it definitely won't be as a tourist, because I live here.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## conky2

sounds like you want to have your cake and eat it.......a lot of people are having to make sacrifices this Christmas . Maybe you should consider doing the same.


----------



## Bevdeforges

You plays the game and you takes your chances. Don't know how long you're planning to be away, but you'll have to be prepared for any potential changes in the rules between when you leave and when you want (or need) to come back.

At this point, I think they're mostly concerned with the "pressing reasons" for entering France. There is some thought that the UK may increase their requirements for entering and leaving the UK - so you'd have to be wary of any changes to those conditions, too, whilst spending your Christmas back in the UK. Then there is the ever-present worry about what you would do if, heaven forbid, you manage to catch the Plague while back in Old Blighty celebrating the holidays.

The ultimate choice is up to you - just make sure you stay up to date on any and all changes to the requirements and have contingency plans to adjust for any sudden changes in the rules. (Do you really want to spend your holidays having to keep up with the latest news like that?)


----------



## Mirage123

Bevdeforges said:


> You plays the game and you takes your chances. Don't know how long you're planning to be away, but you'll have to be prepared for any potential changes in the rules between when you leave and when you want (or need) to come back.
> 
> At this point, I think they're mostly concerned with the "pressing reasons" for entering France. There is some thought that the UK may increase their requirements for entering and leaving the UK - so you'd have to be wary of any changes to those conditions, too, whilst spending your Christmas back in the UK. Then there is the ever-present worry about what you would do if, heaven forbid, you manage to catch the Plague while back in Old Blighty celebrating the holidays.
> 
> The ultimate choice is up to you - just make sure you stay up to date on any and all changes to the requirements and have contingency plans to adjust for any sudden changes in the rules. (Do you really want to spend your holidays having to keep up with the latest news like that?)


Thanks for the response. Fortunately, I can work from home if I did catch covid while in the UK. But obviously I'd prefer to just come home!

Keeping up with the news might keep me stressed but the alternative is facing a Christmas totally alone as I only moved to France a couple of months ago and have virtually no one... apart from colleagues who will be going back to their family homes anyway.


----------



## boilerman

Although the UK closed its boarders to South Africa, pretty sharpish, it didnt make a lot of difference to the spike in numbers, so it was reversed. Because Omnicron has the ability to spread so easily, I'll bet the same will happen in France. Just a guess, not trying to belittle the bloody thing. Get the booster and get a better chance of fighting it.


----------



## BackinFrance

If just 10% of those Brits living in France decided to do this we would very quickly end up in the same situation as London and all find ourselves in heavy lockdown. Have a heart and some consideration for frontline health workers. A few days alone is not really such a big deal, especially in the circumstances. 🙏


----------



## BackinFrance

BackinFrance said:


> If just 10% of those Brits living in France decided to do this we would very quickly end up in the same situation as London and all find ourselves in heavy lockdown. Have a heart and some consideration for frontline health workers. A few days alone is not really such a big deal, especially in the circumstances. 🙏


Probably far less than 10% of Brits returning to the UK for Christmas would put France in serious trouble, maybe as low as 1%.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Mirage123 said:


> but the alternative is facing a Christmas totally alone as I only moved to France a couple of months ago and have virtually no one... apart from colleagues who will be going back to their family homes anyway.


Been there - done that. I'm always managed to be on my own for big holidays when I lived at great distance from my family. The first time is a bit daunting, but plan little "treats" for yourself and you may come to find you rather enjoy a few days of rest, relaxation and a complete lack of "social obligations." Oh yeah, buy yourself a few nice prezzies, too, and splash out on a nice meal - either one you make yourself or something fancy you can get locally to just reheat on the stove. 

What you really should be weighing here is exactly what it is you're planning on doing while back in the UK for the holidays. If your whole family is fully vaccinated and taking precautions (smaller gatherings, wearing masks when appropriate, etc.) that's one thing. If you're looking forward to nights out with old pals in less "protected" environments, then that's another. Like it or not, you do have a responsibility to your friends, family and acquaintances on both sides of the Channel in all this. And only you can assess the risk level for yourself and those around you.


----------



## Clic Clac

Bevdeforges said:


> What you really should be weighing here is exactly what it is you're planning on doing while back in the UK for the holidays. If your whole family is fully vaccinated and taking precautions (smaller gatherings, wearing masks when appropriate, etc.) that's one thing. *If you're looking forward to nights out with old pals in less "protected" environments*, then that's another. Like it or not, you do have a responsibility to your friends, family and acquaintances on both sides of the Channel in all this.


Most of the 'night life' is on the verge of being cancelled.
City Centres are already empty after 'advice' to carefully choose your events to attend.
It will reach the point where it's not viable for many places to remain open.

I wonder if OP knows that Christmas is really only one day in France, compared to the two week eating & drinking fest which would normally start in the UK in the next couple of hours.


----------



## Bevdeforges

My main point is that it really is up to the OP to decide what risks he is subject to (or to expose others to). There are all sorts of extenuating circumstances in these sorts of situations: a family member in poor health, specific demands of the job, number of days off for the holidays, how the OP is planning to travel, etc, etc. Even if city centres are shut down, "friends" have been known to gather in someone's home under less-than-safe conditions. 

All I'm saying is that the OP needs to assess his particular situation carefully and allow for last minute changes (which are probably more likely this year than ever before). And, to consider the option of a few peaceful days to rest, relax and pamper oneself as a "new" approach to the holidays.


----------



## Clic Clac

Bevdeforges said:


> *My main point is that* it really is up to the OP to decide what risks he is subject to (or to expose others to). There are all sorts of extenuating circumstances in these sorts of situations: a family member in poor health, specific demands of the job, number of days off for the holidays, how the OP is planning to travel, etc, etc. Even if city centres are shut down, "friends" have been known to gather in someone's home under less-than-safe conditions.
> 
> *All I'm saying is that the OP* needs to assess his particular situation carefully and allow for last minute changes (which are probably more likely this year than ever before). And, to consider the option of a few peaceful days to rest, relax and pamper oneself as a "new" approach to the holidays.


I was agreeing with you. 

I'm not sure how my posts are reading at the moment, as I'm really tired.

I think Les Vosges is twinned with the North Pole at this time of year. 

"Dark days before Christmas" my mother used to say.


----------



## BackinFrance

If there is not a lockdown where you are living at Christmas, and AFAIK there is no intention to lock down anywhere at Christmas, there will be lots of things you can do here. And remember that only Christmas Day and New Year's Day will be public holidays (unless you are in Alsace where Boxing Day is a public holiday) and even so not everything will be closed. You could get out and about and take some time to explore, perhaps hire a car if you don't have one, after all France is a beautiful country. Oh, and there will be NYE festivities.


----------



## Lffsam

I travelled back from the UK to France yesterday 19/12/21 Ryanair East Midlands to Limoges. Only around 25 people in the plane. Douanes a plenty at Limoges. Reams of paperwork to complete and be checked at both sides.

For anyone confused by the lack of clarity regarding exactly which covid test is needed to be undertaken within 24 hours of travel (as I was), I used the Randox Certifly Antigen Lateral Flow Test. Cost £24. Results in less than 3 hours. Certificate had a QR code which could be scanned at the airports.I
I will be travelling back to the UK before the New Year as I am looking after my terminally ill father at his home. Hope it goes as smoothly as my return to France. Will post details here in due course if I am able.

I have to say, under different circumstances I would not chose to make these trips. The attitude to covid in the UK I have found pretty dismissive, and my father would not be in his present position had it not been for hospital acquired covid. The NHS is in an appalling state, and some of the safe working practices I have observed are truly disheartening.


----------



## boilerman

Lffsam said:


> I travelled back from the UK to France yesterday 19/12/21 Ryanair East Midlands to Limoges. Only around 25 people in the plane. Douanes a plenty at Limoges. Reams of paperwork to complete and be checked at both sides.
> 
> For anyone confused by the lack of clarity regarding exactly which covid test is needed to be undertaken within 24 hours of travel (as I was), I used the Randox Certifly Antigen Lateral Flow Test. Cost £24. Results in less than 3 hours. Certificate had a QR code which could be scanned at the airports.I
> I will be travelling back to the UK before the New Year as I am looking after my terminally ill father at his home. Hope it goes as smoothly as my return to France. Will post details here in due course if I am able.
> 
> I have to say, under different circumstances I would not chose to make these trips. The attitude to covid in the UK I have found pretty dismissive, and my father would not be in his present position had it not been for hospital acquired covid. *The NHS is in an appalling state, and some of the safe working practices I have observed are truly disheartening.*


Shrewsbury hospital being one of the worst IMO, this is not to do with lack of staff, its to do with the attitude of the ones that are there. You're treated like you're in the way.


----------



## Poloss

Bevdeforges said:


> My main point is that it really is up to the OP to decide what risks he is subject to (or to expose others to). *Even if city centres are shut down, "friends" have been known to gather in someone's home under less-than-safe conditions*.
> 
> All I'm saying is that the OP needs to assess his particular situation carefully and allow for last minute changes (which are probably more likely this year than ever before). And, to consider the option of a few peaceful days to rest, relax and pamper oneself as a "new" approach to the holidays.


There is an online website to help people to verify the passe sanitaire of guests for their informal home gatherings.
You scan the QR code or upload the pdf and you have the status of everyone. It gives more info than the standard TousAntiCovidVerif appli and according to the distributeur, all info stays on your device only.

link: Sanipasse: Vérification de pass sanitaire


----------



## BackinFrance

Go tell that to Brian May and see what kind of response you get given that everyone at the event he attended was fully vaccinated and tested.


----------



## Cremieu_Steve

Let's be honest. Trying to stop Omicron is like the boy sticking his finger into the ****, or King Knut ordering the tide to retreat. You cannot stop a force of nature. Trying to do so will allow it to propagate unnaturally and mutate into something much worse. We need to protect the frail and let the virus take its course amongst everybody else. It will then disappear due to herd immunity. With the Omicron variant, I have many friends/colleagues who have actually caught the virus and tested positive. They either have no symptoms or describe it as a moderate one day flu. 
The real problem are the respective French and UK health services where staff absenteeism is rife. More people are dying through lack of scheduled care and cancelled appointments than through COVID. Apparantely there is a solution - the unions have asked for substantial pay rises which they say will fix the issue ........


----------



## Poloss

BackinFrance said:


> Go tell that to Brian May and see what kind of response you get given that everyone at the event he attended was fully vaccinated and tested.


Of course it's not a magic spell to guarantee that your event will have zero transmission - just one tool in the box.

It's pretty common knowledge that the vaccin at best gave 90% optimal protection against severe forms of the original strain of covid falling to half of that after 4 to 6 months - then estimations at 60% optimal for Δelta and around 30% for Οmicron - without considering boosters.

Coming home from an indoor social event like a birthday party, I'd be frankly surprised not to have caught the corona virus!

The French Intérieur has announced that 182 000 false passes have been detected since June and that 110 000 are known to still be in circulation. And how many more undetected? What does that tell us about attending mass festive indoor events?

On one hand there's an private use application to verify passes and on the other there's plain common sense.
Brian is 74 years old and he took a calculated risk, no?


----------



## BackinFrance

Brian is 74,doesn't mean that everyone who attended the birthday party was that old, nor everyone in their family and social circles that they may have passed it onto, irrespective of the fact that all attendees became aware of the issue and acted promptly.


----------



## BackinFrance

Cremieu_Steve said:


> Let's be honest. Trying to stop Omicron is like the boy sticking his finger into the ****, or King Knut ordering the tide to retreat. You cannot stop a force of nature. Trying to do so will allow it to propagate unnaturally and mutate into something much worse. We need to protect the frail and let the virus take its course amongst everybody else. It will then disappear due to herd immunity. With the Omicron variant, I have many friends/colleagues who have actually caught the virus and tested positive. They either have no symptoms or describe it as a moderate one day flu.
> The real problem are the respective French and UK health services where staff absenteeism is rife. More people are dying through lack of scheduled care and cancelled appointments than through COVID. Apparantely there is a solution - the unions have asked for substantial pay rises which they say will fix the issue ........


Elsewhere in the world it seems to be people in their 40s or younger who are falling severely ill with Omicron.


----------



## boilerman

Cremieu_Steve said:


> Let's be honest. Trying to stop Omicron is like the boy sticking his finger into the ****, or King Knut ordering the tide to retreat. You cannot stop a force of nature. Trying to do so will allow it to propagate unnaturally and mutate into something much worse. We need to protect the frail and let the virus take its course amongst everybody else. It will then disappear due to herd immunity. With the Omicron variant, I have many friends/colleagues who have actually caught the virus and tested positive. They either have no symptoms or describe it as a moderate one day flu.
> The real problem are the respective French and UK health services where staff absenteeism is rife. More people are dying through lack of scheduled care and cancelled appointments than through COVID. Apparantely there is a solution - the unions have asked for substantial pay rises which they say will fix the issue ........


"Lets be honest" that's rubbish


----------



## BackinFrance

No idea what the hospital situation is in Germany, but in France there is a severe lack of staff and beds. Whilst a decent salary increase would help, it is not enough on its own because hospital staff here are totally worn out as a result of long hours and working in abysmal conditions. 

Perhaps they don't have such a thing as a plan blanc in Germany, but we do here and its consequences are horrific for both staff and patients (and families of patients), whether or not the patients impacted are suffering from Covid.


----------



## Lalla

Clic Clac said:


> I was agreeing with you.
> 
> I'm not sure how my posts are reading at the moment, as I'm really tired.
> 
> I think Les Vosges is twinned with the North Pole at this time of year.
> 
> "Dark days before Christmas" my mother used to say.


Shortest day tomorrow! Let there be light!


----------



## SPGW

Any updates on experience on Fr-UK travel when the criteria for "compelling reason" and all other testing and vaccination requirements are met? 
Ref: Attestation de déplacement et de voyage.
Are there examples of being turned away at air/sea port because of petty bureaucracy or apparent personal decision by border officials?


----------



## Lffsam

Travelled Limoges Manchester Sunday 3rd Jan. no issues at all for me. The guy in front of me did not present his residency card and was told he had outstayed his welcome by 9 days. When he then told the Douane that he lived in France she exploded, pointing to all the English language signs posted at security. Fair point🤨😝.
Just make sure you have all your paperwork in order. Did a rapid antigen at local pharmacy to travel. Great service, certificate given within 10 mins. Going to use same service for early release upon my return. Randox pcr to release already done and processed uk side. Randox CertiFly to return on Sunday 9th. Hope all goes well for you …..


----------



## Clic Clac

Departure tests for entry to the UK are to be reviewed tomorrow and may well be scrapped, with easing of tests after arrival.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Lffsam

Clic Clac said:


> Departure tests for entry to the UK are to be reviewed tomorrow and may well be scrapped, with easing of tests after arrival.
> 
> Stay tuned.


Typical …… after I have bought in advance ……. But hey ho if it makes life easier. Where did you get the info ????


----------



## Clic Clac

Lffsam said:


> Typical …… after I have bought in advance ……. But hey ho if it makes life easier. Where did you get the info ????


LBC Radio. 

Though I'm not sure if the new variant in Marseille will delay things.


----------



## Lffsam

Thanks for that ....... Will keep my eyes on the situation .....


----------



## Clic Clac

Lffsam said:


> Thanks for that ....... Will keep my eyes on the situation .....


Pre-Departure test scrapped. 
2 Day test is now just LFT not PCR. 
No quarantine (unless positive I presume). 

Comes into effect 4am Friday, I believe but double check as just annonced.


----------



## Lffsam

Thank you 👍


----------



## SPGW

For those interested in feedback: family members with documented “compelling reason” plus the pre-departure (negative) test pre-arranged even tho no longer required, made the trip to UK (Caen-Portsmouth). Very fair process in border controls. Our worry was to be confronted with ill-informed or petty officialdom jeopardising months of preparation.


----------

